

Response to Alex Payne: In Defense of "Everything Buckets" - dangrover
http://www.wonderwarp.com/blog/archives/107

======
dasil003
I saw your comment in the original thread. Like you, I enjoyed reading Alex's
thoughts on the subject, but his was a poorly thought out rant. Your
diplomatic response actually brings a lot more to the table.

I'm also reminded of the proliferation of document-oriented DB technology. The
relational model is powerful, and has a theoretical elegance that will not
likely be replaced. Nevertheless, there are reasons no one's implemented a
true RDBMS, and there are practical reasons (legitimate or not) that people
fudge on the relational model, or decide to go direcly to the "Everything
Hash" model.

------
gojomo
An early 'Everything Bucket'-like approach was called 'Lifestreams':

<http://cs-www.cs.yale.edu/homes/freeman/lifestreams.html>

I still think the document-organization metaphors of the future will drift
more towards a Lifestreams-like model over time, and away from traditional
structured/hierarchical filesystems.

We have the cycles to spare, and convenience for the users ultimately trumps
convenience to computers (or even programmers).

